# Welche haken für barben??



## Adrian* (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

jetzt bald gehen wir wieder auf barben!!!
mit futterkorb und vielen maden!! oder mit käse....wollte mal wissen was ihr für haken nehmt weil von barbenhaken hab ich noch nie was gesehen....


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Karpfenhaken der Grössen 6 oder 4 sind ideal finde ich.


----------



## JanS (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

bei uns sind die 6er ok wobei ich nicht sagen kann das ich ein barben spezi bin


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Hallo Leutz,
die Haken auf eine bestimmte Fischart zu münzen ist meiner einung nach "Schwachsinn", vielmehr muß der Haken dem Köder angepaßt sein...!!!

Auf Barben gehe ich häufig mit Madenbündel, d.h. bis zu 30 Maden auf einen Haken gezogen, meiner meinung nach eine absolute Wunderwaffe... da brauchst alledings ein sehr dünndrähtigen und superscharfen Haken und mußt vorsichtig drillen, weil diese Haken leicht aufbiegen...  Mit Käse oder Wurm als Köder nehm nen Karpüfenhaken Größe 2-8 je nach Ködergröße.

Nicht der Fisch bestimmt den Haken sonder der Köder, hauptsächlich jedenfalls... Ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel...


----------



## Matchking (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Habt ihr auch einen guten Tip an kleinen Haken für Barbe.
Also Größe 12 oder 14-Bitte Firma und Bezeichnung angeben.
Brauche unbedingt Haken,die ein wenig aushalten,da mir beim letzten Ansitz unerwartet eine Barbe an den Haken gegangen ist,die ihn(Gamakatsu Madenhaken)
mir aufgebogen hat.

Danke schonmal im Voraus
Sören


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

nein die in 12 oder 14 sind zu klein, die sind nix zum Barbenangeln.


----------



## Matchking (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Ich weiß,dass die ganz schön klein sind.
Von mir aus auch Gr.10 aber auf keinen Fall größer.
Aber am besten halt 12 oder 14.
Wenn der Anschlag gut durchkommt,dann sitzt auch so ein kleiner Haken.
Es ist ja hauptsächlich nur zur Sicherheit,wenn mir beim Weißfischangeln mal wieder so was passiert.
Also es sollte ein Haken sein,der etwas mehr abkann-sprich nicht so feindrähtig ist,wie 
die Gamakatsu Madenhaken.
Am besten sogar nur Haken,das Vorfach binde ich mir selber dran.

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## arno (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Moin!
Wozu sooo kleine Haken???
Die Barbe ist ein Kraftpaket, was meinst Du was ne 60ger Barbe mit nen 10, 12,14 Haken macht?!?
Einen kleineren als Gr. 8 würde ich nie für Barben nehmen!
Ausserdem, was ist wenn ein dicker Karpfen beist!!!?!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

@arno: Es hat hzier ein missverständinis gegben: Matchking will gezielt auf WEISSFISCH gehen, eigentlich, aber er will wissen, was gute Haken sind, wenn dann doch mal ne BARBE eingestiegen ist. Zielfisch ist, meint er, jegliche Weissfische wie Rotaugen oder Brassen.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Hallo Leute,
Ich angle auf Barbe mit den SUMO Haken. Die halten bombenfest.Auch die VMC Haken benutze ich gerne, die biegt kein Fisch auf!!!Auf Barben grundsätzlich immer mindestens 10er Haken mit 16er Vorfach.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## arno (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

aha, dann iswt OKI!


----------



## Mark_NRW (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Hi,
auf Barben (im Rhein) nehm ich auch immer Karpfenhacken Gr.8 aber dann auch nur richtig gute(z.B.Partridge).Ich hab schon viele gute Barben verloren weil andere Hacken gebrochen sind.

Greets Mark


----------



## Matchking (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Welche Sumo-Haken nimmst du denn?
Obwohl es nicht viele Antworten waren,....trotzdem Danke!!!

MfG und Petri Heil
Sören


----------



## Neckarelch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Ich fische generell auf Barben, beim Feedern, mit einem Madenbündel. Im Rhein mit einem 8er und im Neckar mit einem 10er Haken.


----------



## grubenreiner (5. April 2013)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Sehr starke Haken in kleinen Größen sind die Drennan "Wide Gape Specialist" und "Super Specialist". Gibts bis Größe 16, sind scharf, günstig und haben wie gesagt einen etwas dickeren Draht.


----------



## kaic (8. April 2013)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Ich verwende auch recht kleine Haken. Immer dem Köder angepasst. Für 4 bis 5 Maden reicht ein 12 bis 14er Haken in der Regel aus. Probiere den Carbon Feeder von Drennan. Den kann ich dir wärmstens ans Herz legen. Grüße KAI


----------



## siloaffe (8. April 2013)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Ich fische am Rhein auf barbe und nehme ausschließlich 4er und 6er Gamakatsu Octopuss Circelhooks


----------



## GandRalf (8. April 2013)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Auf keinen Fall sollte man für Barben "_barbless_" Haken verwenden!

:vik:


----------



## Hümpfi (8. April 2013)

*AW: Welche haken für barben??*

Kann dir auch die Drennan Haken ans Herz legen. Ich selbst Fische diese ausschließlich auf Barben im FLuss wo Futterkörbe bis 200gr. nötig sind und hatte bisher noch nie Angst das der Haken versagen könnte. Die Drennan Haken gibt es übrigens auch in kleinen größen!

mfg


----------

